# XFX X58i + i7 920 overclock issues



## iNOMAD (Dec 13, 2007)

I am running an Intel i7 920 through a XFX X58i motherboard. I am using a large cpu fan, so I would like to overclock to at least 3ghz. I went into the bios and was able to alter the QPI bus and the Ram speed. 

I set the RAM speed to force 1333mhz (that is my ram's supported speed) 
I then set the QPI from 133 to 166. When I changed the QPI I lost all video after exiting the BIOs. I reset using the CMOS reset button on the back of the motherboard (restoring bios to default) which restored my video. 

My question is, what have I been doing wrong? Why would changing the QPI force me to loose video? What is the best way of overclocking the CPU using my current hardware? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Post yer full system specs.............


----------



## iNOMAD (Dec 13, 2007)

XFX X58i motherboard
i7 920 + vigor monsoon 3 fan
XFX Radeon 4870
4x2gb gskill 10666 ddr3 ram pc1333
wdc green series 750gb hard drive
lite on dvd-rw
corsair 750watt psu
vista home premium 64 bit sp1

Thanks


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

when you set your ram to 1333 on 133 qpi, that translates to a 10x memory multi. when you increase qpi to 166, that clocks your memory to 1660mhz, which is way too high. set your ram to 1066 instead of 1333, so that when you go up to 166, you will get 1330, which is the speed you are looking for.


----------

